# Zoeken achter dezelfde bestanden van cd --> harde schijf

## theforce

Hallo,

Ik ben hier nieuw en zal beginnen direct met een vraag. Ik zoek namelijk een programma die in staat is om bestanden te zoeken die op een cd staan die terug te vinden in de windows directory met bestandsnaam

bvb :

e:\i386\voorbeeld.exe --> c:\windows\system32\voorbeeld.exe

e:\i386\voorbeeld1.sys --> c:\windows\voorbeeld1.sys

e:\i386\voorbeeld2.exe --> c:\windows\voorbeeld2.exe

e:\i386\voorbeeld3.exe --> c:\windows\system32\voorbeeld3.exe

de bestanden die op de cd staan staan in een cab file en wilt deze invoegen onder windows.

De cd is een bijvoegsel om eigenlijk windows media center te hebben

Dank je wel,

The Force

----------

## BlackEdder

http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Mythtv_vs_windows

----------

## theforce

 :Wink:  Dank je wel voor de tip

----------

## theforce

ik zoek iets voor windows, wel een heel mooi programma maar dit draait in linux en ik wil iets hebben in windows xp

----------

## BlackEdder

 *theforce wrote:*   

> ik zoek iets voor windows, wel een heel mooi programma maar dit draait in linux en ik wil iets hebben in windows xp

 Waarom vraag je het dan op een linux forum  :Smile: 

Ik betwijfel of er een kant en klaar programma is die dit kan (misschien dat er filemanagers zijn die dit kunnen). Waarschijnlijk je beste optie is om er zelf een scriptje voor te schrijven, bijvoorbeeld in ruby of python (of visual basic).

----------

